
Losing Focus? Recharge by Giving Your Brain a Break - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/07/30/recharging-brain-breaks/#.WX5fZ5uRsZU.hackernews
======
celias
This Planet Money podcast[1] talks about unlocking creativity, including the
use of Brian Eno's Oblique Strategies[2] cards

[1]
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/11/18/502475485/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2016/11/18/502475485/episode-736-messy-
nobel) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_Strategies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oblique_Strategies)

